# 3 Months With an Eheim Pro 3e



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the tips and review.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

Excellent points. I got a standard Pro 3 for my tank. As you point out, it's a lot less expensive. Also, IMO, water and electronics don't mix well. If the electronics have an issue, you will need to replace them, at great expense. Meanwhile, if it's a fatal problem, you got nothing until it's repaired or you buy something else. True, a conventional pump can fail too, but I feel it will be far less often.

Another possible factor I see. There are Eheim filters out there that are 30+ years old and still running. Will we be able to make this claim about the electronic controlled filters in 30 years? I rather doubt it. Try to find exact replacement parts for a 5+ years old personal computer. In most cases, it very difficult.


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

I looked into the electronic models, but didn't go with it for some of the reasons mentioned, but it really came down to price difference for what I was getting...as compared to standard pro3 models. I opted for a 2075 for my 75g.

I didnt experience the hazy water you mention. In fact, mine has been pretty clear from the beginning. I didn't think the Eheims had a problem with bypass. First I heard. Do you change that floss often and when you do is it pretty nasty? I may try to do that today when I do my water change just to see what the result would be on one of my 2080s. If there is room to place it.


----------



## Yuri (Oct 2, 2011)

Great post! I have a 90cmx45cmx45cm which holds about 150 liters (40gals) and at the moment is running with an Ecco Pro 2236. Although Eheim website say my Ecco is capable of aquariums up to 80 gals, I find its not enough....so I added a Aquaball 1212 for more flow. Anyway, the plan is to replace the filter with something like 2074 (or after reading the thread maybe an 2073) and to put the Ecco on my new 60cmx30cmx40cm. So, my questions are...Would the 2073 flow be too strong for a 40 gal? or Would the 7024 3e be better because of the adjustable flow rate? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Yuri said:


> Great post! I have a 90cmx45cmx45cm which holds about 150 liters (40gals) and at the moment is running with an Ecco Pro 2236. Although Eheim website say my Ecco is capable of aquariums up to 80 gals, I find its not enough....so I added a Aquaball 1212 for more flow. Anyway, the plan is to replace the filter with something like 2074 (or after reading the thread maybe an 2073) and to put the Ecco on my new 60cmx30cmx40cm. So, my questions are...Would the 2073 flow be too strong for a 40 gal? or Would the 7024 3e be better because of the adjustable flow rate?
> Thanks in advance!


The adjustable flow is a nice thing to have but I'm sure you could have adjustable flow with a 2073 by using quick disconnects. I would just go for whichever you consider to be the best for your needs given the price.

Since this thread has been resurrected I guess I should update my observations a bit. The issue I thought I was having with bypass turned out to not be an issue with bypass. I've come to the conclusion that my issue with hazy water was indeed the result of a not yet mature biofilter. There's no need to pack any perceived gaps with floss. I'm currently using the filter with Matrix in the first two baskets and Ehfisubstrat Pro in the top basket with a thin layer of floss on top and the water is crystal clear. I also moved up from a 2074 to a 2076 shortly after writing the original post. Even though I still find all the electronics pretty much unneeded I do like the adjustable flow which is what brought me back to another e model.


----------



## Yuri (Oct 2, 2011)

Jeff5614 said:


> I'm currently using the filter with Matrix in the first two baskets and Ehfisubstrat Pro in the top basket with a thin layer of floss on top and the water is crystal clear.


Thanks for the quick reply Jeff! Can I ask why you changed your filter media to the Matrix instead of continuing to use Eheim media which comes with the 7024. Looking at the website, it looks like theres a basket of MECHpro, followed by a basket of bioMECH, and then a basket of SUBSTRATPro. Can you share your experience with those. I have experience only with the SUBSTRATpro which im using in my Eccos.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Yuri said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Jeff! Can I ask why you changed your filter media to the Matrix instead of continuing to use Eheim media which comes with the 7024. Looking at the website, it looks like theres a basket of MECHpro, followed by a basket of bioMECH, and then a basket of SUBSTRATPro. Can you share your experience with those. I have experience only with the SUBSTRATpro which im using in my Eccos.


I had used Matrix in the past and liked it. The main reason I switched was because the 2076 that replaced the 2074 didn't include media and Matrix was not as expensive as Eheim's media. I have no idea if there's any difference performance wise although Seachem claims Matrix to be better than SubstratPro. It's on their site if you're interested.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Is this filter designed like the other eheim pro models, similar to rena XP's with the intake/outflow being at the top and having media baskets? I would have to think so since you had an issue with bypass. That is the only drawback I can find of having a basket and intake/outflows at the top type systems. Never had an issue with cloudy water with my classics!


----------

